# Charcoal Soap Effects



## ZandarKoad (Mar 31, 2013)

Well, it's been a very interesting few weeks for activated charcoal in our home.  We've used it to greatly mitigate two cases of food poisoning.  Our charcoal soap has completely eliminated all my hand warts, almost without me even noticing!  I had been using apple cider vinegar with some success, but that method was very painful and very inconvenient (it's hard to leave band aids on your hands 24 hours a day for a week or more).  I've had the warts for YEARS, so I'm very very pleased.

However, my wife started using the charcoal soap on her whole body, and she's broken out in some nasty hives.  She's read somewhere that it is a common reaction when using charcoal soap for people with sensitive skin, and that it will go away in about two weeks.  She's going to continue it's use.  Which is fine, as long as she can tolerate the itching, I see no problem with it.  I'm not totally convinced it's the soap, as I think it may be related to the aforementioned food poisoning.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Mockingbird Ramble (Mar 31, 2013)

I would stop use of the charcoal soap and any other new products in the house. Once the hives have cleared up spot test again and see what happens. 

Do you have any EO or FO in the batch?


----------



## ZandarKoad (Apr 28, 2013)

Nope, no fragrances.  I think you'd have a very hard time with fragrances in a charcoal soap, as it tends to absorb smells. She doesn't have any more skin problems, so we both think it was the food poisoning.  

Another family who's been battling warts took some of the soap, so I really hope it helps them like it helped me.  I'm still totally wart free thanks to that soap. 

Does anyone have a soap that can cure ugly?


----------



## paillo (Apr 28, 2013)

I find that EOs hold up fine in my charcoal soap. I mostly use Tea Tree, Lavender and Peppermint, which are pretty hardy anyway. Interesting about the warts, never would have guessed it!


----------



## mel z (Apr 28, 2013)

Are you ingesting the activated charcoal for the food poisoning also? She may be allergic to the charcoal, and it not be the food poisoning, or it could be the food poisoning. She should stop all charcoal immediately and consult a doctor. Until you can get her to a doctor, Cortisone cream can help with the itching, assuming no doctors are available today. If she starts to have any trouble breathing, take her to the ER and tell them about the allergic reactions.

Read more at http://www.drugs.com/mtm/activated-charcoal.html#1P373OZsbTOVZyU7.99


----------

